# Whats the deal with the weather??



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Sydney here. 
Ok I understand the El Niña cycle and all, but seriously!! It was all warm, sunny and fuzzy today. And by midday like from nowhere started raining... 
I know it is still warm enough to walk around in singlet and shorts but I signed up for endless summer with hot sun and uninterrupted beach season. Lol


----------



## Northern Beaches (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry that you are disappointed !! Yes heavens really opened up this afternoon couldn't see where I was driving!!! Evidently we have had half the sun we usually have this summer no wonder we are all fed up!


----------



## whiterhino (Jan 28, 2012)

Does make it a bit easier to do the domestic stuff though...


----------

